# The "my advice" thread



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

*From now on all I am going to do is post this link and tell you what #  to read. I am sick of actually typing out responces for all you tools. Please don't post on this thread because I do not give a shit what you think or feel.....thank you. *


1. That workout sucks
2. You are an idiot
3. Only an idiot would take steroids at 17
4. Only an idiot would take steroids at 18
5. Only an idiot would take steroids at 19
6. Only an idiot would take steroids after working out for anly 6 months.
7. That diet is crap
8. Read the stickys
9. My brain just exploded
10. Fuck off
11. Tool
12. Spam
13. Looks good
14. How did you know about that 
15. True Story
16. Push/pull/legs
17. How dare you
18._                 I agree 100%
19.__ Do the math dummy
20. __                 I disagree  100%
21. Great job!!
22. Pathetic 
23. Ghey
24. No thankyou
25. What do you expect from _shiznit2169, he is a moron.
26. That's all you get dummy. 
27. nobody  cares
28. Yuck!!!
29. Racist
30. Bump
31. That's about as original as a piece of shit.
32. Not funny
33. Troll
34. Yes
35. No
36. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful
37. Hater
38. Discuss
39. Dimmagi0wn3d x 1000
40. Not bad, but keep working on it.







			
				LexusGS said:
			
		

> Holy shit this whole numbering system is fucking genious. *Rizzles*, you got to be the* laziest* and most *creative *fucker I ever known. Son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

Like  the constitution of the united states of america, this is a living document so from time to time I may make amendments to it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

Although funny, that isn't very constructive advice for new members who join the forums. These may be appropriate for open chat but how would you feel if you were new to the forums, posted your routine, and someone linked you to this page and said "your workout sucks" and "you're an idiot".

I was thinking more along the lines of ..

Instead of "your workout sucks"

How about "Your workout isn't properly setup. You need to do this and that and make some changes for him or her"

Catch my drift?


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Although funny, that isn't very constructive advice for new members who join the forums. These may be appropriate for open chat but how would you feel if you were new to the forums, posted your routine, and someone linked you to this page and said "your workout sucks" and "you're an idiot".
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of ..
> 
> ...


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#17


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63885

#22


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63885
> 
> #22


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#14


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63885

#15


----------



## goandykid (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...88&postcount=1

#9


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

This forum has gone to absolute shit

Now, every single thread is going to be flooded with foremans reference post with a stupid number


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> This forum has gone to absolute shit
> 
> Now, every single thread is going to be flooded with foremans reference post with a stupid number




#10


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> This forum has gone to absolute shit
> 
> Now, every single thread is going to be flooded with foremans reference post with a stupid number


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#25


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
> #25


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by shiznit2169
Talking anbout your penis size is about intelectual as the posts of clemson or DMOS ( cfs3)


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

I feel like I am in the Moron Zone now, can you believe I just printed this for easy reference.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I feel like I am in the Moron Zone now, can you believe I just printed this for easy reference.


#2


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I feel like I am in the Moron Zone now, can you believe I just printed this for easy reference.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#27


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
> #27


#20


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1

#14


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
> #25



nice edit and adding my name


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by shiznit2169
> Talking anbout your penis size is about intelectual as the posts of clemson or DMOS ( cfs3)



If you didn't notice, that was a post I quoted from foreman and bigdyl just twisted the words and made it look like i said it. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1315907&postcount=28


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If you didn't notice, that was a post I quoted from foreman and bigdyl just twisted the words and made it look like i said it.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1315907&postcount=28


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1

# 15


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

oh, and #27 is my advice


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> oh, and #27 is my advice


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#31


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

I also printed this. Now it is taped to my desk so I can just look at it.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 23, 2006)

34


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Shit Rizzles, I see you added some ammandments to yous System. Now I was gonna reprint the new version, but I can't get the old printout off ma desk. The muthafuckin ducktape is coming off with the paint of the table. Shit!!!!!


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

#69


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> #69


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
# 18


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by topolo
> #69
> 
> ...


 
Is that a date?
That's so #23.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that a date?
> That's so #23.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#29


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

Foreman #2 I wish you would #10!
You post nothing but #12
You are #22 #23 who #27 about.
Deep down you are #29
#17 #30 this #23.
#28 #69.
 

Phew.....this was easier than just typing.


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Foreman #2 I wish you would #10!
> You post nothing but #12
> You are #22 #23 who #27 about.
> Deep down you are #29
> ...


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#36


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
> #36


#20


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Foreman #2 I wish you would #10!
> You post nothing but #12
> You are #22 #23 who #27 about.
> Deep down you are #29
> ...



who else looked all this up besides me??


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

#35


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

what about "welcome to IM"  ??


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

#2 #10


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> #2 #10



are you talking to me?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you talking to me?


 
#34


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you talking to me?


 
#9


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> #9



your not very nice, are you!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> your not very nice, are you!


 
#14 #15


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

#23


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

#24


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> what about "welcome to IM"  ??


That would be my phrase. I dare his ass to even think of adding it to his list.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> That would be my phrase. I dare his ass to even think of adding it to his list.


 
Shut it Retard.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> That would be my phrase. I dare his ass to even think of adding it to his list.



dude, that is not your phrase!


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shut it Retard.


I got no shit wit u, Don't wonna diss my shit without knowing me. That's weak. Don't be jumpin on the bandwagon. I'm gonna let that one slide.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> dude, that is not your phrase!


Are you done? Now go back to being Gay.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I got no shit wit u, Don't wonna diss my shit without knowing me. That's weak. Don't be jumpin on the bandwagon. I'm gonna let that one slide.


 
#17

#33


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Are you done? Now go back to being Gay.


Ok, this is bullshit. How many more shitty posts do I need see out of you? This is a warning. Next time will be a ban. You decide. If you have got nothing good to add to any of these forums than shut the fuck up. This won't be tolerated.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Ok, this is bullshit. How many more shitty posts do I need see out of you? This is a warning. Next time will be a ban. You decide. If you have got nothing good to add to any of these forums than shut the fuck up. This won't be tolerated.


 
#15


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Ok, this is bullshit. How many more shitty posts do I need see out of you? This is a warning. Next time will be a ban. You decide. If you have got nothing good to add to any of these forums than shut the fuck up. This won't be tolerated.


 
Deja Vu again?


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I got no shit wit u, Don't wonna diss my shit without knowing me. That's weak. Don't be jumpin on the bandwagon. I'm gonna let that one slide.



Wow, for being 17 you're extremely immature.  Stop grabbing your balls and trying to have a pissing contest with everyone.  You're not big, intimidating, or scary over the internet.  You just make yourself sound like a retard.  If it was real life you wouldn't be say anything to the people you talk shit to over the internet.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Wow, for being 17 you're extremely immature.  Stop grabbing your balls and trying to have a pissing contest with everyone.  You're not big, intimidating, or scary over the internet.  You just make yourself sound like a retard.  *If it was real life you wouldn't be say anything to the people you talk shit to over the internet*.


And you wouldn't be tellin me how to act in real life either now would you? No. Go fuck youself tool. I aint gonna be taking shit from a fatass who benches 30lbs over his bw.  
*Now that's kinda the cool part about the 21st century aint it Patna?*


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Point Made: Try all you want to make me "mature" over the internet. Keep doing it, cos I just don't give a fuck. Sons.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

I just read 4 posts in this thread and my eyes oozed with l337 sauce.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> dude, that is not your phrase!


It is not. But it is I who introduced the shit to forums outside the "new members" Son.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> It is not. But it is I who introduced the shit to forums outside the "new members" Son.



I never said it was to be used outside the new members Son!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

#9


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I never said it was to be used outside the new members Son!


I am also from Tajikistan Son. From Chkalovsk to be precise.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I am also from Tajikistan Son. From Chkalovsk to be precise.




Im not from there! I think arabs stink!


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im not from there! I think arabs stink!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2006)

"I think Arabs stink".       #29


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> "I think Arabs stink".       #29




dude, your not allowed to post in open chat until you have 500 posts!!


get out!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

>


 

out!


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#30


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 24, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> #2 #10




Who does #2 work for? WHO DOES #2 WORK FOR!?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by shiznit2169
> Talking anbout your penis size is about intelectual as the posts of clemson or DMOS ( cfs3)


It's spelled "intellectual" You dumbfuck. What a fuckhead


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> It's spelled "intellectual" You dumbfuck. What a fuckhead



That's not my post, it was a quote.    You are the dumbest bastard alive.  What a moron.


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> It's spelled "intellectual" You dumbfuck. What a fuckhead




See where it says posted by Shiznit...................what a douchebag you are. Tough Old Homo.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> See where it says posted by Shiznit...................what a douchebag you are. Tough Old Homo.



Actually, you are dumb too.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325581&postcount=15

In case you didn't see it, look below

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325635&postcount=22


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Actually, you are dumb *too*.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325581&postcount=15
> 
> ...


also or as well


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Actually, you are dumb too.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325581&postcount=15
> 
> ...



It's not in my sig..........


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> It's not in my sig..........



Yes, i know. BigDyl just copied-pasted it and tried to make it look like i said that and then you assumed i said that by looking at his sig and then laughed at it. So, that's why i am pointing it out.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2006)

41.  Please die
42.  roflcopter
43.  Kthx
44.  Yea...no.
45.  Not another Creatine Thread...


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 41.  Please die
> 42.  roflcopter
> 43.  Kthx
> 44.  Yea...no.
> 45.  Not another Creatine Thread...


#24


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2006)

the irony is that foreman should just go ahead and change his name to 31


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes you have some really really exciting and origional threads


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> That's not my post, it was a quote.    You are the dumbest bastard alive.  What a moron.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)

Now in handy thumbnail size.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)

Or family size


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes you have some really really exciting and origional threads


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

Put that tongue where I will enjoy it


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Put that tongue where I will enjoy it


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> #24


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Put that tongue where I will enjoy it


23


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>




True Story, this is me and MyK from our weekend party.


----------



## MyK (Apr 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, this is me and MyK from our weekend party.



you have yellow horse teeth!


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you have yellow horse teeth!


And a deep throat #15


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, this is me and MyK from our weekend party.


That's a crushed up tab of X on MyK's tongue he's slipping into your mouth.  I bet you 2 went to the break of dawn and on and on.


----------



## topolo (Apr 25, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> who else looked all this up besides me??



your mother


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *From now on all I am going to do is post this link and tell you what #  to read. I am sick of actually typing out responces for all you tools. Please don't post on this thread because I do not give a shit what you think or feel.....thank you. *
> 
> 
> 1. That workout sucks
> ...



this is fucking funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> this is fucking funny.


He also uses the Alphabets for sex.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He also uses the Alphabets for sex.


#29


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I feel like I am in the Moron Zone now, can you believe I just printed this for easy reference.




*2*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1325488#post1325488


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> #29


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> *2*
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1325488#post1325488


#15


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


*#17*


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> *2*
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1325488#post1325488


 
#15


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *#17*


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> #15


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1331359&postcount=104


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2006)

*36*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> *36*
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1


*#20*


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *From now on all I am going to do is post this link and tell you what #  to read. I am sick of actually typing out responces for all you tools. Please don't post on this thread because I do not give a shit what you think or feel.....thank you. *
> 
> 
> 1. That workout sucks
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice thread...


----------



## kenwood (Jul 26, 2006)

lol rofl who bumped this??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2006)

#19


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> #19


#18


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

*1. That workout sucks
2.  **You're almost as pathetic as kenwood*
* 3. Only an idiot would take steroids as a teenager
4. If I threw a stick would you chase it?*
*5. Sexist!!!
6. Only an idiot would take steroids after working out for only 6 months.
7. That diet is crap
8. Read the stickys
9. My brain just exploded
10. F-off
11. Tool
12. Spam
13. Looks good
14. How did you know about that 
15. True Story
16. Push/pull/legs
17. How dare you
18. I agree 100%
19. Do the math dummy
20. I disagree 100%
21. Great job!!
22. Pathetic 
23. Ghey
24. No thankyou
25. What do you expect from shiznit2169, he is a moron.
26. That's all you get dummy. 
27. nobody cares
28. Yuck!!!
29. Racist
30. Bump
31. That's about as original as a piece of shit.
32. Not funny
33. Troll
34. Yes
35. No
36. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful
37. Hater
38. Discuss
39. Dimmagi0wn3d x 1000
40. Not bad, but keep working on it.*


----------



## ffemt (Oct 24, 2006)

# 9


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 24, 2006)

2.  You're almost as pathetic as kenwood


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 2.  You're almost as pathetic as kenwood


That is it!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 24, 2006)

bookmark this thread.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> bookmark this thread.



Make it a sticky!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *1. That workout sucks
> 2.  **You're almost as pathetic as I AM*
> * 3. Only an idiot would take steroids as a teenager
> 4. If I threw a stick would you chase it?*
> ...


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

kenwood said:


>


31


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2009)

this was a fun thread. good times.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> this was a fun thread. good times.


Does John H still post here?


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Dec 12, 2016)

this


----------



## Pumper23 (Dec 22, 2016)

haha, nice one brah


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2017)

#12 





Renobodybuilder said:


> this


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2017)

#38 





Pumper23 said:


> haha, nice one brah


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

min0 lee said:


> #38


#14


----------

